# Anybody actually making money *just* online?



## Vautrin (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey,

So looking through past threads there are always a lot of suggestions as to which stock photo site to use, or what sites to sell your photos from, but is there anyone who makes their bread and butter off of just artistic, online only photography on this forum?  

If so do you mind my asking what you can make and how you got started?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## KmH (Dec 29, 2009)

Not me, nor anyone I know! :thumbdown:


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah that's what I thought... 

Photography is a nice hobby for me, and I thought maybe I could make some money by selling my images onlne...  And of course the ultimate dream would be to tell my boss where to go and strike out as a photographer...

But looking through the forum it seems like payout is really low.  I've heard $5 / year per image on a stock site is a successful image.  

But to hire a model, travel, buy equiptment, cost of location, and everything else you'd need to shoot a few hundred images every shoot (assuming every image isn't a successful image)...  

Then factor that into how much money needed to live...  People may supplement their income with these micro stock sites but I don't get the feeling it's how you make a living...

I guess I'd better get finished getting ready for work....


----------



## jennyjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Im making some pretty good money online. I cant tell you my secrets or youll all jump on the wagon. But its easily done.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 30, 2009)

hehe...maybe i'll get a chance to quit my dayjob after all...  of course probably if that happened then photography would be the job and i'd be whining on here about how I missed photography being enjoyable...

:smileys:


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you man. I could do away with my job, and become a photog myself. Just don't know how to go about it, or if it would even be possible for me. Plus I'm  an amateur, and don't take great photo's that I see the pro's take. Which gives me a dillema; should I invest more time in becoming a better photographer? or should I just keep it a hobby? I don't need to be rich, I just want to make a living doing what I like doing...... le sigh.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the key is once you're doing _anything_ as a job there are going to be bad parts...  Somehow I get a feeling that becoming a professional photog is more then just traveling the world and snapping pictures in exotic places...


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 30, 2009)

Vautrin said:


> I think the key is once you're doing _anything_ as a job there are going to be bad parts...  Somehow I get a feeling that becoming a professional photog is more then just traveling the world and snapping pictures in exotic places...



Ditto. I remember how much fun reading about what has now become my job used to be. Now I feel relieved when I get away from it and play with my photographs. Everything is very different when it's what puts food on your table. You should still enjoy it of course, but the pressure is different. Remember Ansel Adams' memoirs about all the commission work he had to do in order to make a living, and to be able to do his art on the side?


----------



## rhondag (Dec 30, 2009)

If I could go back into time, I would LOVE to be a National Geographic Photographer...how cool would that be---to travel to parts unknown and take pictures!!


----------



## Shockey (Dec 30, 2009)

To sell photos online you are competing in the world marketplace...so your work needs to be competitive with the very best photographers in your niche.
People are not going to magically find your site and buy your work....just doesn't happen that way.
I know a few people doing event photography then posting pictures from the event on their website and people then go there and buy the pictures.....tough way to go and hard to make much money at it.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Dec 30, 2009)

I've not sold my stuff on line but have produced products that are unique and have sold some photos and books basically by word of mouth.

I won't quite my Part Time job though!


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2009)

jennyjen said:


> Im making some pretty good money online. I cant tell you my secrets or youll all jump on the wagon. But its easily done.


Well jennyjen, thanks for nothing then.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 30, 2009)

I sell my nature photographs online. I'm not doing this as my only source of income, but I get enough sales to help.

My advice is make sure your website is SEO friendly. Have a good title tag that lists some of your keywords. For me, I'm a nature photographer, so I focused my attention to my local area first.... 'Atwater CA - Landscape, Nature, Wildlife & Inspirational Photography'. I'm #1 in my area.

If your website is 100% Flash I suggest ditching it because it's hard to index (find). Use a HTML site and if you must use Flash, use it sparingly. Search engines like TEXT!

Good luck!


----------



## TokZik (Dec 30, 2009)

i have in the last month made 75p online YAY ME !


----------



## Mulewings~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Ummmm, today I sold enough of my photobooks and story books with photos in them to private parties to pay for the books, and pay for my Xmas $ I spent.

It was all off line.

I'm a happy camper!


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2009)

Well ya, offline is a totally different deal. Offline, I make a living +.

But, it would be nice to do that x2, or x6 online.


----------



## craig (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a lot of money to be made in photography. Stock, retail, commercial whatever. Know that it is up to you to make said money. No one is going to look at tons of images from your vacation and buy them. 

You must edit and hone your work. Then present the strongest images to a market that you think will buy them. It is a life long process that takes a lot of research, skill, networking and a little luck. Point is never give up on your dreams. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Mulewings~ (Dec 31, 2009)

KmH said:


> Well ya, offline is a totally different deal. Offline, I make a living +.
> 
> But, it would be nice to do that x2, or x6 online.



I absolutely agree with you.  I've tried making it online and it sure is hard!
I'd starve if I had to live off my proceeds.


----------

